# Pararescue wallpaper / screensaver



## handofgod (Nov 1, 2008)

Pararescuemen from the 66th Expeditionary Rescue stand in front of their HH-60G Pave Hawk helicoper for a team photo Sept. 19 at Joint Base Balad, Iraq. (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Aaron Allmon)

Image can be downloaded here
http://www.proartshirts.com/pararescuewallpaper1.jpg


----------



## Ajax (Nov 1, 2008)

whose prettiness second only to SEALS.  (all in love, brothers, all in love):)


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Nov 7, 2008)

ho-leee-shit!  I am going to enjoy busting their balls for this one!


----------



## kaja (Nov 10, 2008)

JustAnotherJ said:


> ho-leee-shit!  I am going to enjoy busting their balls for this one!



Why? Something like PERSEC/modelling law violation?


----------

